
Do you have no life because you work in a startup or... - vuknje
... do you work in a startup because you have no life?
======
myoung8
I've been working on a startup with a friend while we're both interning at
different companies in Seattle. It's definitely been hard because we basically
work for 8 hours, then come home, eat, and work for another 4 or 5 on our
startup.

Honestly, though, that's what I want to be doing. Seeing this thing come
together actually makes me happy and gets me excited. It's been a
rollercoaster though, some days are awful--like when we don't make any
progress.

We make sure to take breaks often enough. We usually play a level of Halo on
legendary or go see a movie (Superbad is hilarious!) when we need one.

All I can say is never give up. You will regret it more than you can possibly
comprehend.

------
portLAN
A life spent creating is preferable to a life spent consuming.

------
NoMoreSnow
Oftentimes, working/thinking about my startup consumes my attention, such that
my wife thinks I don't care about anything else... I find it hard to
understand why other people just don't "get it" when it comes to
entrepreneurship.

~~~
donna
yes, my partner feels all i do is work work work. Always telling me to plan
other things like vacations, or dates out. This has been a real drain on the
relationship. However, i'm noticing that if i communicate more about what i'm
working on every day, it smooths things over, and the same goes for friends
and family.

------
samson
I'm not sure how much my experience can relate to yours,but after thinking
about your question for a while I personally found there's nothing I'd rather
be doing more right now at the age of 22 then working on my startup.

I guess to answer your question. Its impossible for me to not have a life
because of it, since right now it is my life.

------
epi0Bauqu
"Having a life" is overrated.

------
rokhayakebe
a startup is your life buddy. Anything else you do is considered as an escape
from that life. Some escapes are nice (like when you have sex or go for a walk
or drink) and some suck (like when you go to your day job)

------
joe
Yes. And "having a life" is overrated, as was noted already. I work 4-5 hours
a day on a startup project, and another 4+ on a "real" job to pay the bills.

However, I still find plenty of time to spend on things other than work,
whether it be personal project/hobbies/self-improvement, or hanging out with
friends. So I may or may not have a life, depending on what standard you're
measuring by. But I'm happy.

------
mikesabat
haha great question.

I had a great situation early in the summer. My apartment has a great deck and
we would have parties 3-4 nights a week. At that point I was working on my
startup, well, not very much.

In mid-July they started doing construction and we can't have any more parties
for now. So I went in full time startup mode. My "life" is definitely on hold
for a bit, but hopefully it is the jumpstart that I need to really get things
moving.

------
donna
i create life working with my startup

------
augustus
you know what?

I feel sorry for employees who work their whole life for companies and then
suddenly find themselves laid off.

The initial hardwork is nothing compared to the great life ahead once we make
it!!!

------
siliconeurope
it's a chain reaction. one thing affects the other one!

------
iamyoohoo
why the question ?

~~~
vuknje
not sure.. i guess i'm in some bad period (after five months of hard work)
when i'm not sure of myself.. :(

~~~
huherto
Just keep going. It is hard but you must keep going. Good luck!

------
Harj
the former.

